# USC GRADUATE SCREENWRITING QUESTION



## lovelaymedown (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I am new to the site, and have a question about usc's grad screenwriting program; i will be applying in december for the fall of '12 & i am a  very talented writer, and received an above average GRE score of 1300, HOWEVER due to some trials and tribulations i have dealt with during my undergradute years, and also overall irresponsibility and immaturity my GPA is a 2.5, but the last two years i have gotten at least a 3.0, it was my first two  years that ae hurting me. I know from reading previous forums that writing is the biggest component in the application process, but i am just worried my gpa is going to kill my chances, so i guess what i am asking is despite my gpa, do i still have a shot to get in? i would love and appreciate any & every comments you guys can give me!!


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 8, 2011)

I too suffered from a low GPA, and this was something that bothered me as well, in fact my GPA was even lower than 2.5, but I was not dissuaded from applying and everything has worked out okay so far.  Basically to save you the time, as I did a lot of research on the matter, while a better GPA would be nice, a low GPA doesn't rule you out.  If you can write you can write.  Go ahead and apply, there is nothing stopping you, and even less harm that can come of it, besides the application fees.  In the end though, you will probably be a better writer just for applying, and have gotten to write some pretty cool short scenes that USC gives you in the prompt.  From one formerly immature college freshman to another, good luck.


----------



## lovelaymedown (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you! that is very reassuring!! if you dont mind me asking what were your creditentials? and whats schools did u apply to ? and what schools did you get into?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 8, 2011)

I applied to NYU, UCLA, AFI, USC and Columbia.  I am alive still at all the schools except for UCLA where I was admitted to their professional program for screenwriting.  A lot of the information I got about GPA and the like however was from a friend currently attending USC.

As for my background, I have done a lot of freelance work for different individuals, founded my own freelance company last year, and have been a creative writing teacher for the past year as well.  In my corner I had positive reviews of my writing from Robin Willaims, Ed Saxon and Catherine Winder, so that didn't hurt, but I was an econ / politics double major in college and only took 2 screenwriting classes, so basically I was relying heavily on my samples.  Hope this helps.


----------



## lovelaymedown (Mar 8, 2011)

what did your friend say? about the gpa requirements and being accepted?

 im sorry, i am being so neurotic about this i just know that this is what i want to do, and im trying all i can to ensure that i do get in.

WOW those are quite impressive letters of recommendation, the best im going to get is my Dean haha, I am working for a local producer on a few indie films and plan on continuing this in the summer, but that is all the experience i will have. 
i know USC looks at GRE scores, and that is why i included mine, it is well beyond average so im hoping that helps me.
thank you so much for allowing me to rack your brain about all of this, im having anxiety about it!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by lovelaymedown:
> Hi everyone!
> I am new to the site, and have a question about usc's grad screenwriting program; i will be applying in december for the fall of '12 & i am a  very talented writer, and received an above average GRE score of 1300, HOWEVER due to some trials and tribulations i have dealt with during my undergradute years, and also overall irresponsibility and immaturity my GPA is a 2.5, but the last two years i have gotten at least a 3.0, it was my first two  years that ae hurting me. I know from reading previous forums that writing is the biggest component in the application process, but i am just worried my gpa is going to kill my chances, so i guess what i am asking is despite my gpa, do i still have a shot to get in? i would love and appreciate any & every comments you guys can give me!!



As long as you meet the minimum requirement (if there is one), you have a shot.  

Not to brag, but if transcript and/or GRE were the determining factors in admissions decisions--heck, if they had ANY significant role--I'm sure I would get in just about anywhere.  But all they're for is admission to the school itself (i.e. no graduate student period--regardless of the program--can be accepted with less than X GPA or Y GRE score).  I've heard rumors of GRE writing scores being important at some schools, but I don't really buy that.


----------



## DeathDealer (Oct 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by lovelaymedown:
> what did your friend say? about the gpa requirements and being accepted?
> 
> im sorry, i am being so neurotic about this i just know that this is what i want to do, and im trying all i can to ensure that i do get in.
> ...



I called USC-Cinematic Arts yesterday and spoke to one of their advisors. She said GRE scores are not required for the MFA in Film Production. Where did you get your information from? What you're saying really makes no sense!


----------



## lovelaymedown (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually I am making sense as I am applying to the SCREENWRITING program, not the PRODUCTION program.


----------

